# 2016 Giant Propel SLR Alloy



## tranzformer

Wow, that bike looks great. Cabling needs some help. But consider me very interested. Especially at its price point. ~$2000 with Shimano Ultegra and ~$1500 for Shimano 105 (approx based off exchange rate)























2016 Giant Propel SLR alloy aero road bike slips into reality


----------



## Manning

+1, very interested. Anxious to see the official pricing.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Really nicely done.


----------



## Rashadabd

That's a smart move by Giant. The entry level riders, recreational fast guys with a limited budget and crit racer crowd should love this one. I actually think it's a really cool bike.


----------



## tranzformer

I also think the paint scheme is solid on this one. I personally really like the naked aluminum look. Plus Giant didn't go too overboard on the decals.

Hope this starts a budget level aero road frame war. Maybe Cervelo would bring back the S1 and Felt sell their AR15 here in the USA. Both Cervelo (S2) and Felt (AR5) have "entry level" models. Not sure if they can undercut that pricing with an aluminum version and still be happy. I sure hope so. New aluminum is great.


----------



## MMsRepBike

https://www.facebook.com/FusionCycles

It was seen here over a month ago.
(about $2260 usd)

Would like to see this bike stateside.


----------



## Ahillock

I also hope they bring it stateside.


----------



## Rashadabd

Ahillock said:


> I also hope they bring it stateside.


I am sure they will, I can't see them completely missing out on the opportunity to have a model that can compete well against the Specialized Allez Smartweld and Cannondale Caad10 in the U.S. market.


----------



## kenorsom

Sexy looking bike, except for the cables......can they be flattened somehow?


----------



## robt57

kenorsom said:


> Sexy looking bike, except for the cables......can they be flattened somehow?


Yeah, What is that all about Giant?


----------



## MMsRepBike

Once the bike is fitted properly they can be trimmed so that they end up parallel with the stem and then it looks just fine.


----------



## tranzformer

I agree with MMsRepBike. One should be able to clean it up a bit so that it would look like this.


----------



## Ventruck

Pricepoint and package is ridiculously good.

But like the update TCR SLR, it sounds like we're not getting it stateside


----------



## tranzformer

Need to email Giant USA and tell them about my interest in this frame. Would be a great crit/race bike.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Please do so.

I did.

They pretty much cold shouldered me though.

"Thanks for your interest, blah, blah, we will announce our lineup in July, blah, blah, wait till then, blah, blah."

If they decide not to have it here I'll just import one.


----------



## tranzformer

MMsRepBike said:


> Please do so.
> 
> I did.
> 
> They pretty much cold shouldered me though.
> 
> "Thanks for your interest, blah, blah, we will announce our lineup in July, blah, blah, wait till then, blah, blah."
> 
> If they decide not to have it here I'll just import one.


Can you share what email you used? I did a Google search and came across [email protected]. Not sure if that is the right one to send my email to.


----------



## Cannot

tranzformer said:


> Need to email Giant USA and tell them about my interest in this frame. Would be a great crit/race bike.


Do they use email? I can't find their email address on the website. Every time I email Giant Taiwan, they only provide me the phone #.


----------



## MMsRepBike

try the giant usa facebook page.


----------



## tranzformer

I don't FaceBook any more, so guess I'll use the email I found.


For those interested, here is the info I found for Giant Bicycles USA.

Giant Bicycle Co.
3587 Old Conejo Road Newbury Park, CA 91320
Phone: 805-267-4600
Fax: 805-376-8044
Email: [email protected]
Giant Bicycles | Official site



Edit: Rather than write an email, I actually just called them up and asked for someone in customer service when the operator answered. Talked to a cool employee that asked why I was interested in the alloy version and not the carbon. Gave him my reasoning. He let me know that this is not going to be coming to the USA market unfortunately. So that is too bad. He said that they have been asking customers that call in and email what draws them to the alloy Propel over the carbon. So if you guys have a real interest in the alloy, give them a call or email and let them know. At this point they might not realize that there is a market and demand for a frame like this. But if there is enough interest shown, that might change. Unfortunately sometimes they don't know unless we tell them.


----------

